# Best sounding parlour guitar



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Anyone recommend the best sounding parlour guitar? Looking mostly recommendations on a big sounding parlour if thats possible. Most of what i have tried are weak in sound, tinny sounding. Dont even know if it exists but would like to know if someone has one. Thanks


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Bourgeois, Lowden, Santa Cruz, etc. will not disappoint.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

You can always check this one out:

Stromberg-Voisinet Parlor Guitar


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Well, I own 
- a basic Alvarez AP 66 (all Mahogany) : I bought this low budget to practice slide...
- Gibson L-00TV
- Gibson L-1 1928 Blues Tribute (2016; not the Robert Johnson named subtype)

The best I tried is the L-00TV.

Tried: Alvarez AP 70 (sitka top); Gibson Keb'Mo (large neck ! $$)
Had Larrivée p03R... Never saw a p09 : would like to but $$

There is an old Epiphone Blues King, quite rare, that would apparently compete with the Gibson L-00

The dream would be : "Vintage" Gibson L-00 193..


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Collings, Martin, any number of small shop builders...


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Concur with @ronmac .

A Wee Lowden would fit the bill. This Kevin Ryan Grand Parlor in Koa (@ Bludog Guitars) is probably quite special. At just under $23k, it should be.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks fellas. All good choices but over my budget a tad.


----------



## Delores Streisand (Nov 4, 2018)

If you’re just looking for something small, check out one of those mini Martin drednaughts. Sound better than most any parlour. Also much fuller sounding than the baby Taylors.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Here’s one that I reviewed some time ago:

https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/recording-king-ngd.49541/


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

Not sure why you want a parlor, but my old (circa 1900) Vega is quite a bit louder than most. It's potato chip light. Still not _real_ loud, and sounds like a dusty delta day. Double O 12 frets, are so much louder, ime. The 1978 S. Yairi is surprisingly light as well. It's definitely, surprisingly loud, and a much fuller tone. Both were $700 cdn with nice hsc. Both beat out the (available) competition by a wide margin imo. Size wise, I find the OO just as comfortable as the Vega parlor--I'm a tv'tater, and don't gig.

For comparison; parlor, OO, OM, Mini Jumbo. (16 inch lower bout).

The bevel offers a substantial comfort gain. My shoulder loves it. A little angle, is a big plus. Taylor (Academy? line), and some other mainstream builders are offering them.


All the best, and I hope your search goes & ends well.

Edit: Recording King, Alverez, Blueridge, Sigma, or a small old Yamaha offer good bang for the buck, and GS Mini is a versatile alternative for some. (jmo)


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I have a Tanglewood TW-173 that has more punch than my dreads. The tone isn't as balanced though. It's great for fingerpicking, but only adequate for strumming. Bottom end is predictably lacking, but still useable, even in drop-D. 14-frets, which was a selling point for me.


----------



## WonderfulRemark (Jun 2, 2013)

Waterloo. Don't need to go any further to look for a better blues box.


----------



## Gilmore Guitars Inc (Sep 25, 2018)

marcos said:


> Anyone recommend the best sounding parlour guitar? Looking mostly recommendations on a big sounding parlour if thats possible. Most of what i have tried are weak in sound, tinny sounding. Dont even know if it exists but would like to know if someone has one. Thanks


Oh they exist!
I have 3 that I built hanging in my showroom. I love the way eyebrows raise when people strum one of them.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

IMO, there is some counter-intuitiveness in the sound of guitar body sizes. Like the way people think larger speakers disperse more (the opposite is true), we seem to 'listen with our eyes'.

Someone had an Eric Clapton OM28 at a jam and that guitar projected like no other in the room (mostly dreads and jumbos). The dreads and jumbos maybe filled the room more but when you were out in front, that OM just kicked butt. Mind you, it was a very good version of a newish OM build - maybe even a 1-off as acoustic can go. 

I haven't experienced a similar situation with a double or triple aught but would be curious to see how they fared.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

High/Deaf said:


> IMO, there is some counter-intuitiveness in the sound of guitar body sizes. Like the way people think larger speakers disperse more (the opposite is true), we seem to 'listen with our eyes'.
> 
> Someone had an Eric Clapton OM28 at a jam and that guitar projected like no other in the room (mostly dreads and jumbos). The dreads and jumbos maybe filled the room more but when you were out in front, that OM just kicked butt. Mind you, it was a very good version of a newish OM build - maybe even a 1-off as acoustic can go.
> 
> I haven't experienced a similar situation with a double or triple aught but would be curious to see how they fared.


I have


High/Deaf said:


> IMO, there is some counter-intuitiveness in the sound of guitar body sizes. Like the way people think larger speakers disperse more (the opposite is true), we seem to 'listen with our eyes'.
> 
> Someone had an Eric Clapton OM28 at a jam and that guitar projected like no other in the room (mostly dreads and jumbos). The dreads and jumbos maybe filled the room more but when you were out in front, that OM just kicked butt. Mind you, it was a very good version of a newish OM build - maybe even a 1-off as acoustic can go.
> 
> I haven't experienced a similar situation with a double or triple aught but would be curious to see how they fared.


Yes, agree with you. I like the size of a parlour size as i cant play a D style or jumbo cause i am not comfy with the size. Hard to find one that wont sound tin at an affordable price.


----------



## Gilmore Guitars Inc (Sep 25, 2018)

marcos said:


> I have
> 
> 
> Yes, agree with you. I like the size of a parlour size as i cant play a D style or jumbo cause i am not comfy with the size. Hard to find one that wont sound tin at an affordable price.


I am curious. What do you consider "affordable"? Asking for a friend.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Gilmore Guitars Inc said:


> I am curious. What do you consider "affordable"? Asking for a friend.


No more than 500.00 in my case.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2018)

A few months back, I was in a bar where someone came in with a Simon & Patrick parlour.
He knew the owner and brought it in for show n' tell.
It had a really nice sound for it's size.
Godin Guitars - Songsmith Laminated Parlour - Natural


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

laristotle said:


> A few months back, I was in a bar where someone came in with a Simon & Patrick parlour.
> He knew the owner and brought it in for show n' tell.
> It had a really nice sound for it's size.
> Godin Guitars - Songsmith Laminated Parlour - Natural


I was looking for a parlour guitar for my grandaughter and I tried both a Baby Taylor and a Little Martin. The sales guy then said, try this one, which was an S&P Songsmith. it sounded much better than the other two. That's the one I got for her. Everytime I come over to their house, I play that guitar and still amazed at how good it sounds.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Chito said:


> I was looking for a parlour guitar for my grandaughter and I tried both a Baby Taylor and a Little Martin. The sales guy then said, try this one, which was an S&P Songsmith. it sounded much better than the other two. That's the one I got for her. Everytime I come over to their house, I play that guitar and still amazed at how good it sounds.


 I agree Chito. My friends have the baby Martin D series and a smallish Taylor type, a 210 model i believe and they dont have that full sound i am looking for. Have not tried the S+P . Will look at them next time at L+M. Thanks buddy and Happy New Year to you and family.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Interesting that little S&P songsmith.
Wild cherry back and side, 24,84 scale and 1.72 nut width.
These local woods make Godin's affordable.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

mawmow said:


> Interesting that little S&P songsmith.
> Wild cherry back and side, 24,84 scale and 1.72 nut width.
> These local woods make Godin's affordable.


They are really sweet little guitars.
Ive always been impressed with the quality and sound - especially at that price point.

Cheaper side of parlours that still sound great - 70s yamahas are usually under 400 and sound great.
Older harmony/silvertone - the birch body ones have a kind of unique sound (I like it but it might not be for everyone)
162 and 165 and slightly bigger (15 1/2 inches) and sound great - usually under 600

Nathan


----------



## Delores Streisand (Nov 4, 2018)

Chito said:


> I was looking for a parlour guitar for my grandaughter and I tried both a Baby Taylor and a Little Martin. The sales guy then said, try this one, which was an S&P Songsmith. it sounded much better than the other two. That's the one I got for her.


What body style is it? They have a few.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Delores Streisand said:


> What body style is it? They have a few.


It's the parlour style. This one:

https://www.long-mcquade.com/4811/G...ars/Songsmith-Laminated-Parlour---Natural.htm


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Delores Streisand said:


> What body style is it? They have a few.


Parlor is a small guitar : the body looks like a smaller orchestra style with a scale some 24" to 25".
So you can play it in a parlor (where it got its name from) or on the couch.
Never tought of it before, but could compare to a classical 3/4 scale if you will.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

Jms (suspicion) but I seem to notice a bigger difference, in tone, between identical models the smaller guitars get. Less consistency. (So I try every parlor available--even the same model.)

+1 S&P on parlor audition list.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

You won't get a dreadnought sound from a parlour but I would start with Martin because of the prominent bass in many of their designs.

I bought an Alvarez AP70 for a friend about 6 months ago and was impressed with the quality and sound. That model has rosewood b/s so the AP60 with mahogany would give you a little more bass. They are definitely worth a look IMO.

The Martins may be out of your budget range but an Alvarez in excellent shape can be had for around $300.00.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Also should test out the Art & Lutherie Roadhouse. I've been intrigued by those guitars. They're less than $500 brand new...


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Funny this thread popping up. Mine has risen from the ashes..sort of. Having stupidly sold an D28S ( look that up ) dumbass move. The next day ( 1986 ish ) a friend dropped this guitar off. A Suzuki Threes .. of which I know nothing. I have beat the crap out of this guitar. For plywood sides and a cedar top this thing has helped me be as loud as Martins for years. 
In the mid 2000 I replaced it with a very nice Yahama that I love because this parlour was dying .. top split and the bridge split. I did by and attempt a new bridge but failed in getting it in the correct position. 
It sat in the corner until this summer. I gave it to a friend. He repaired the original bridge this summer and gave it back this fall.... I forgot just how much I love this thing... I have not put it down ... have a listen... there is no eq nuthin on this MP3 Player SoundClick


----------



## Kathleen Andersen (Jan 1, 2019)

Chito said:


> Also should test out the Art & Lutherie Roadhouse. I've been intrigued by those guitars. They're less than $500 brand new...


I looked at one last week and it's a sweet little guitar with a good price for a beginner and a nice sound.. I know nothing really about guitars but that one really seems nice.


----------



## Delores Streisand (Nov 4, 2018)

mawmow said:


> Parlor is a small guitar : the body looks like a smaller orchestra style with a scale some 24" to 25".
> So you can play it in a parlor (where it got its name from) or on the coutch.
> Never tought of it before, but could compare to a classical 3/4 scale if you will.


I know what a parlour style is. I was asking what style of Songsmith the S&P was that Chito bought. They have a bunch of different body styles in the Songsmith series. I wasn’t clear if he was talking specifically about the parlour, which they seem to have discontinued.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Delores Streisand said:


> I know what a parlour style is. I was asking what style of Songsmith the S&P was that Chito bought. They have a bunch of different body styles in the Songsmith series. I wasn’t clear if he was talking specifically about the parlour, which they seem to have discontinued.


S & P only have a couple of parlour size guitars in their present lineup that I can see; one in the Trek and Woodland Pro Series. The smallest in the Songsmith series is a folk. Here is a link for anyone interested. S & P also have a narrower neck than the Seagull offerings, although I hear Godin is/has changed the Seagull nut width to match the S & P.

S&P Specs


----------



## squishall (Jul 23, 2020)

Your going to have a hard time beating a Yamaha *CSF3M. *Absolutely outstanding sound. Close your eyes and you would think you were playing a full size guitar. For the price (I paid $700) you will not beat the value. Solid body all around. For $500 you can also get a CSF1M. Solid top with lam sides. Still sounds great.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I was parlour shopping, I dug the Martin 000jr-10 and the 00 as well.

Ended up with a 70s Yamaki I pick up Friday as it was half the price and GC gave it a good review.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I was parlour shopping, I dug the Martin 000jr-10 and the 00 as well.

Ended up with a 70s Yamaki I pick up Friday as it was half the price and GC gave it a good review.


----------



## FlyingFred (Sep 29, 2019)

How about an Opiengo from Mckenzie and Marr? (The famous dragon’s den guitar brand) Tremendous value! Loved the one I tried!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Budda said:


> I was parlour shopping, I dug the Martin 000jr-10 and the 00 as well.
> 
> Ended up with a 70s Yamaki I pick up Friday as it was half the price and GC gave it a good review.


I and a few others here are big Yamaki fans. Pix or NGD thread please?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

High/Deaf said:


> I and a few others here are big Yamaki fans. Pix or NGD thread please?


But of course. Once I get it .


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I had a Woodland Pro. It was a sound cannon. Nice and loud. Surprising for a small body guitar. Nice woods, good build, and mine had the electronics option, which also sounded very good.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

I was playing one of these last week








Guild Westerly Collection M-240E Troubadour Vintage Sunburst | Reverb Canada


Reverb is a marketplace bringing together a wide-spanning community to buy, sell, and discuss all things music gear.




reverb.com





It sounded fantastic.
I preferred the sound of it over the similar size Taylor.

The best sounded parlour guitar in the shop was made by local luthier Russ Parker.

Nathan


----------

